

Ask HN: How to find startup jobs? - nym

Hey HN, I'm trying to find startups, early enthusiastic, developers and business development folks to create new websites with in the Bay area... the question is though, how do you guys do it? Most of the early startup gigs aren't exactly dice or monster material.
======
satyajit
Start attending meetups on meetup.com, there is a lot of interesting things
happening on there. You can get connected to a lot of like-minded people, and
take it from there. If you write your skillsets and interests in general, I
know a few folks in my circle are looking for hackers to join their venture,
so I can connect up.

~~~
hwijaya
I second this opinion. Start attending meetups. That will widen your network
and you surely have more awareness on what other events to follow. Eventually,
you'll end up in a group of hackers and startup founders.

~~~
satyajit
BTW, I am part of this meetup called 'Hackers & Founders' which is exactly
meant for that.

------
ananthrk
<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

------
blurry
hotstartupjobs.com

twitter.com/startuplyjobs

authenticjobs.com

jobs.mashable.com

crunchboard.com/jobs/

punctuative.com/vcdb/

------
david927
startuply.com, craigslist.org

------
blackvine
google H1b

~~~
csomar
I think he doesn't have visa issues

~~~
nym
No, born and raised in socal.

